# Philips BDP9100 with subtitle shift WORKS!!!



## prismasonic

Hello,


I finally got the new Philips BDP9100 bluray player. Despite of the pessimistic comments of many specialists, this player really works as advertised. Well done Philips!!


I tried to shift subtitles both with BD and DVD movies, and they moved beautifully to both directions from original position. So this up and down feature really serves both CIH fans and black bar lovers. CIH guys can move them to the picture and black bar guys can move them totally away from picture. Anyway, from now on it is not relevant anymore, whether studios place the subtitles to picture area or not.


The subtitle shift can only be done in "21:9 operation mode". Despite of the name, this mode does not do anything else to the picture, but allow the subtitle shifting. So vertical stretch still has to be done with projector or scaler... or television. I think this was a good decision to leave scaling out, because now it is also possible to shift down the subtitles of some 16:9 movies, which sometimes are almost in the middle of the screen. The shift feature is activated (during the play) with one button of remote ('subtitle'), after which the arrow buttons control the positioning.


What else I can say. The picture quality look excellent not only for BD also for DVDs. The player is also very fast, with only couple of seconds of loading time.


In Finland the price of this toy is 499 EUR.


Online user manual:
http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/b/b...12_dfu_eng.pdf


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Thanks !







How is the loads time compared to the PS3 ?


Art


----------



## syncguy

Thank you for the fantastic news. This is one of the best outcomes for the move towards 2.35:1 super-wide displays. Philip’s decision not to scale in the player, make it compatible with many projector systems - however, they could have the stretch capability as an option.


What is the street price of these and are they widely available? How is the overall quality in comparison to other players, e.g. PS3? Is it region locked to Reg B.


I expect this will be the start of new generation players with subtitle-shift option. I wonder why Oppo couldn't do this.


Philips need to tap into the protected video path to do the shift - there is no other way around. Therefore, they should have certified code from BDA or they must have found some way around the licensing agreement to do this.


Oppo owners may request this feature as a firmware upgrade.


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16763804
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the loads time compared to the PS3 ?
> 
> 
> Art



I don't know the load time of PS3, but I can tell that this is very fast


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syncguy* /forum/post/16764096
> 
> 
> Is it region locked to Reg B.



I have not US based BDs. The manual says that this European region player allows all regs for DVDs and reg B for BDs


----------



## pgueneau

Thanks Anssi for this really great news.


BDP9100 is not yet available here in France but it is just a matter of weeks.


i am sorry for US people here as they don't have a solution ATM







I thought Oppo would be the first manufacturer to offer this feature. too bad.


But it is good news for all CIH lovers as there is now no reason to prevent other products from having this feature. Philips has done it, it is a well known big company And they surely had authorization from BluRay consortiium


Patrick.


----------



## Nasty N8

Ok now we are getting somewhere. Now if we just lived in Finland....


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prismasonic* /forum/post/16763641
> 
> 
> I tried to shift subtitles both with BD and DVD movies, and they moved beautifully to both directions from original position. So this up and down feature really serves both CIH fans and black bar lovers. CIH guys can move them to the picture and black bar guys can move them totally away from picture.



This is very good news. I assume that it will also come in useful for certain French Blu-rays that have forced French subtitles, such as Wild at Heart. Now you can shift the unwanted subs down into the letterbox bar.


Have you tested any Java-enabled discs? For example, anything that has BD-Live features on it.


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/16765027
> 
> 
> Ok now we are getting somewhere. Now if we just lived in Finland....



I'm pretty sure there will be a US model of this player available.


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/16766333
> 
> 
> Have you tested any Java-enabled discs? For example, anything that has BD-Live features on it.



No I haven't but I cannot see this as a problem.


----------



## Erik Garci

 Day Watch has subtitles in both bars (top bar above the picture and bottom bar below the picture).


Can the BDP9100 move both into the picture?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prismasonic* /forum/post/16767843
> 
> 
> No I haven't but I cannot see this as a problem.



All the same, if you could test it, that would be great. Java discs are known for being more restrictive in what can be done, which is why they have no resume-play.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prismasonic* /forum/post/16767821
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there will be a US model of this player available.



Any idea when it will become available?


----------



## Widlarizer

Well, when this player is available in germany, i could get some of them and send these units to those in the us, who contect me via PN.

I don't want to earn money with this, i will do it for free


----------



## phansson

Anssi,


What BD discs did you try out?


----------



## shamus

Surprised this isn't a busier thread????










OP, any update?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Widlarizer* /forum/post/16769461
> 
> 
> Well, when this player is available in germany, i could get some of them and send these units to those in the us, who contect me via PN.
> 
> I don't want to earn money with this, i will do it for free



A great offer that I'm sure people would love take you up on. I would just reiterate the caution that this player is locked to Region B. Perhaps you should hold off until someone figures out how to hack it for multi-region.


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phansson* /forum/post/16770101
> 
> 
> Anssi, what BD discs did you try out?



+1


Please list the Blu-rays you successfully tried!


And please try as many Blu-rays as possible so that we can be sure this really works with all discs!


Thanks!


----------



## H9K_

How about some pictures please?


----------



## Manamb

+1, Pictures please!!!; if possible 2 pictures of the same scene, one with the original placement and the second one with the subtitle moved.










Thanks

Manuel


----------



## kayelefkay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/16772961
> 
> 
> A great offer that I'm sure people would love take you up on. I would just reiterate the caution that this player is locked to Region B. Perhaps you should hold off until someone figures out how to hack it for multi-region.



Unfortunately, the guys at bluraymods.com say they have no plans to ever hack the Philips player. So unless someone else figures out a hack, we're stuck with choosing between a region-free player, a region-locked player that is constant height friendly, or (if Philips releases a US model) getting two region locked players (still no region C but there are few region C movies of interest now but the major downside is the hurt on the wallet).


----------



## prismasonic




> Quote:
> Please list the Blu-rays you successfully tried!
> 
> 
> And please try as many Blu-rays as possible so that we can be sure this really works with all discs!
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> +1, Pictures please!!!; if possible 2 pictures of the same scene, one with the original placement and the second one with the subtitle moved.



Hi,


I'm on a holiday so I cannot make screen shots. However, before I left to the holidays I tried the shift function with at least 10 BD movies of different studios and couple of DVDs. They all worked without problems.


Don't be worry about this, because you can always trust in the word of Finn


----------



## Manamb

I wonder if Oppo has any plans to implement this very important function (at least to me) on their BDP-83 player.


----------



## Manamb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Manamb* /forum/post/16790081
> 
> 
> I wonder if Oppo has any plans to implement this very important function (at least to me) on their BDP-83 player.



I guess not; just received this message from their CSR:


"We are investigating subtitle shifting for users who rely on CIH setups, but we do not have any solutions available at this time.


Best Regards,


Customer Service

OPPO Digital, Inc.

2629B Terminal Blvd.

Mountain View, CA 94043
[email protected] 

Tel: 650-961-1118

Fax: 650-961-1119"


----------



## John Ballentine

Bummer. Hopefully the Phillips player will be available to USA soon.


----------



## SheerLuck Holmes

I have just acquired the BDP9100 (Denmark) - a godsend gift to CIH owners









The subtitleshift funtion works perfectly. And the players upload time sets a new standard.


As for the stretch feature I thougt it was featured too. With my panasonic BD-player I had to manually activate the stretch on my DVDO VP50 - not so with the new Philips. The stretch comes automatically.


So far I have tried the subtitle shift on the following movies:


"The Duchess", "3:10 to Yuma", "Spiderman 3 and "Ghandi" and it works perfecly.

Thank you Philips!


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SheerLuck Holmes* /forum/post/16806594
> 
> 
> The stretch comes automatically.



Really? Anyway of documenting that for us?


...And what is it doing to a 1.85:1 film?


----------



## Drexler

Would be interesting if someone could report the picture and sound quality of this player. For instance in comparison with a Pioneer BDP LX71 or a PS3.


I have heard bad things about Philips BD players in general (blurry even in comparison with a simple player like a PS3).


----------



## John Ballentine

Yes - hopefully the picture/sound and reliability are up to snuff. I wouldn't be willing to give up either just for the ability to shift subtitles.


I would love to see some screen caps too


----------



## syncguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SheerLuck Holmes* /forum/post/16806594
> 
> 
> I have just acquired the BDP9100 (Denmark) - a godsend gift to CIH owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subtitleshift funtion works perfectly. And the players upload time sets a new standard.
> 
> 
> As for the stretch feature I thougt it was featured too. With my panasonic BD-player I had to manually activate the stretch on my DVDO VP50 - not so with the new Philips. The stretch comes automatically.
> 
> 
> So far I have tried the subtitle shift on the following movies:
> 
> 
> "The Duchess", "3:10 to Yuma", "Spiderman 3 and "Ghandi" and it works perfecly.
> 
> Thank you Philips!



Thanks very much for testing BDP9100.


You have said that the player stretches the image automatically by default. Could this be disabled so that projector or scaler stretch can be used.


Your observation is different to the one given below.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prismasonic* /forum/post/16763641
> 
> 
> The subtitle shift can only be done in "21:9 operation mode". Despite of the name, this mode does not do anything else to the picture, but allow the subtitle shifting. So vertical stretch still has to be done with projector or scaler... or television. I think this was a good decision to leave scaling out, because now it is also possible to shift down the subtitles of some 16:9 movies, which sometimes are almost in the middle of the screen. The shift feature is activated (during the play) with one button of remote ('subtitle'), after which the arrow buttons control the positioning.


----------



## SheerLuck Holmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drexler* /forum/post/16806684
> 
> 
> Would be interesting if someone could report the picture and sound quality of this player. For instance in comparison with a Pioneer BDP LX71 or a PS3.
> 
> 
> I have heard bad things about Philips BD players in general (blurry even in comparison with a simple player like a PS3).



Haven't seen the models you mention, but compared to my Panasonic BDP50 image- and soundquality of the BDP9100 is at least as good. So no complaints in this respect. Loading time is exceptionally fast. (Much faster than the Pana)


Still haven't come across a film where the the subtitle shift doesn't work.

Checked these today:

"Slumdog Millionaire", "Behind Enemy Lines", "Casino Royale"

At first a film from Sony Pictures refused to obey, which made me nervous (Sony seems to be much against the abillity to manipulate subtitles) But I had only forgotten to choose subtitle language before trying to "push" them - so no problems at all.

The player has a "Java" logo - I suppose they gave Philips the permission to implement the subtitleshift function???


----------



## CAVX

So back to the auto stretch. If this does scale automatically, what it doing for a 1.78:1 or 1.85:1 film. Tell me it is not clipping the top and bottom off the image.


----------



## SheerLuck Holmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/16809279
> 
> 
> So back to the auto stretch. If this does scale automatically, what it doing for a 1.78:1 or 1.85:1 film. Tell me it is not clipping the top and bottom off the image.



I think I made a too hasty conclusion on that point. The player does not seem to do any scaling. Sorry.

You choose display format in the players menu. When you choose 21:9 it is simply to open the access to subtitleshift.


----------



## CAVX

And you really had me on the edge of my seat too


----------



## Peter Nielsen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SheerLuck Holmes* /forum/post/16808796
> 
> 
> The player has a "Java" logo - I suppose they gave Philips the permission to implement the subtitleshift function???



Java is a programming language - a tool. You don't need a tool's permission to perform a task


----------



## Digital2004

can Pana or Sony release a firmware that would allow same features ?

which means when hitting the display on the remote a modified menu too ?


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital2004* /forum/post/16815129
> 
> 
> can Pana or Sony release a firmware that would allow same features ?
> 
> which means when hitting the display on the remote a modified menu too ?



Sure they could. Question is, will they?


----------



## Digital2004

so technicly it's possible ?

but as you say why should they if they don't do scope flat screens also...


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital2004* /forum/post/16815708
> 
> 
> but as you say why should they if they don't do scope flat screens also...



Some people want to move subtitles on 16:9 screens as well.


----------



## thebland

When is this machine coming to the USA?


Warching subtitles on my CIH set up costs me full masking of the image (no bottom masking due to subtitles) and 1 ft of width (to maintain 2.35 geometry)!!


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/16818224
> 
> 
> When is this machine coming to the USA?



No plan for it at present. As I understand it, Philips has pulled out of the North American market entirely and handed its branding over to Funai.


----------



## Digital2004

Philips is no longer selling its products in the US???


really too bad we can't get firmwares from pana, sony etc to feature same sub option


----------



## syncguy

Unfortunately, Philips is pulling out from many markets including US. They have led many innovations including the 16:9 display.


I cannot see any legitimate reason for a specialised equipment manufacturer such as Oppo not implementing it. If anyone has a contact, it is worth asking the reasons for not implementing this feature.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syncguy* /forum/post/16821268
> 
> 
> I cannot see any legitimate reason for a specialised equipment manufacturer such as Oppo not implementing it. If anyone has a contact, it is worth asking the reasons for not implementing this feature.



Oppo has said they're looking into it. However, I don't know how much of a priority it is for them. I assume that they haven't figured out whatever special programming Philips cracked to get this to work.


----------



## syncguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/16823634
> 
> 
> Oppo has said they're looking into it. However, I don't know how much of a priority it is for them. I assume that they haven't figured out whatever special programming Philips cracked to get this to work.



This means subs shift function will not be widely available (in other players). It is unfortunate that this function, i.e. shifting raster subs, is not part of blu-ray specs.


----------



## nowandthen

I recently purchased an Oppp BDP-83. Never owned Oppo before. Purchased from them based on reviews and reports that they are more responsive to their customers. I hope they are looking into this sooner than later! Come on Oppo! You can do it!


Edit: I'm sending an email to OPPO. Let's hit them with some emails requesting this feature. The more poeple that send emails to them the better!


----------



## Manamb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowandthen* /forum/post/16836403
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an Oppp BDP-83. Never owned Oppo before. Purchased from them based on reviews and reports that they are more responsive to their customers. I hope they are looking into this sooner than later! Come on Oppo! You can do it!
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm sending an email to OPPO. Let's hit them with some emails requesting this feature. The more poeple that send emails to them the better!



+1 I already sent mine.










Let's make this thing happen!


----------



## nowandthen

Had a little back-and-forth email "conversation" with OPPO. They say they have access to the protected video path "otherwise you wouldn't be able to see a picture on your TV". I am no expert at the technical aspects of this and am not really qualified to carry on a discussion with them. So I decided to stop replying to their emails. I don't know if the person on the other end is a technical person or a salesman. They did reply quickly to my emails. They said they had trouble with subtitles that "move around" like in Slumdog Millionaire.


I could post their replies here but it may be more fruitful if someone with more expertise contacted them to see what if anything is going on. I couldn't tell if they were trying to solve the problem or they if they gave up.


----------



## nowandthen

I just got this back from Oppo: "We have not given up on subtitle shifting. We are still looking into how to properly implement it, but we have no solutions available." Doesn't sound too good at least in the near term.


I will say this about Oppo, they respond to their customers and tell it like it is. I give them a big thumbs up for that!


----------



## John Ballentine

Yup. I don't even own (or plan to own) an Oppo - yet I think they are a Superb company w/ a Superb product...


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine

At IFA, Philips introduced 2 new BD-Player models that will shift subtitles: the BDP7500 and the BDP9500:

http://www.zehnachtzig.de/blu-ray-ne...ray-player-vor 


(german link)


----------



## Collusion

There have been reports that even the much cheaper BDP3000 and BDP7300 models can shift subtitles after a firmware upgrade


----------



## Josh Z

Still all Region B machines, unfortunately.


----------



## MikeEby

I am able to place the subtitles into the image area using an HTPC, AnyDVD and free shareware. Here are a few examples.


Gran Torino










Vantage Point











Here is a little guide.

http://www.curtpalme.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17002 


Mike


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eternal_Sunshine* /forum/post/17120224
> 
> 
> At IFA, Philips introduced 2 new BD-Player models that will shift subtitles: the BDP7500 and the BDP9500:
> 
> http://www.zehnachtzig.de/blu-ray-ne...ray-player-vor
> 
> 
> (german link)



As the BDP7500 was surprisingly already available and not too expensive, I ordered one, and the subtitle shift works very well indeed!










I tried about 15 BDs and had no problem with any of them.


Nice aluminum body as well, though I could do without the mirror finish of the front. Starts and loads faster than my other player (Sony S350), too. Nice player!










Link to engadget; they link to the english press release:
http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/09/04...u-ray-players/


----------



## PDB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Collusion* /forum/post/17123799
> 
> 
> There have been reports that even the much cheaper BDP3000 and BDP7300 models can shift subtitles after a firmware upgrade



The 7300 definitely can with the latest firmware update:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/b/b...12_fur_eng.pdf 


The US Version of the 7300 is the BDP7310. I can't find a firmware update on the site. Anyone have one?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PDB* /forum/post/17142103
> 
> 
> The US Version of the 7300 is the BDP7310. I can't find a firmware update on the site. Anyone have one?



Does the firmware upgrade for the 7300 not work for the 7310?


----------



## PDB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17151651
> 
> 
> Does the firmware upgrade for the 7300 not work for the 7310?



Don't know. I assume not, since they are different regions. I asked Philips Consumer Care about the 7310 firmware and subtitle shift and got this back:


Thank you for your e-mail to Philips Consumer Lifestyle.


Unfortunately, this model that was manufactured for the US, does not have an upgrade as the European model has. I do apologize for the inconvenience.


So looks like they washed their hands of it. Funai doesn't have any Philips product on their site.


----------



## syncguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eternal_Sunshine* /forum/post/17134621
> 
> 
> As the BDP7500 was surprisingly already available and not too expensive, I ordered one, and the subtitle shift works very well indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried about 15 BDs and had no problem with any of them.
> 
> 
> Nice aluminum body as well, though I could do without the mirror finish of the front. Starts and loads faster than my other player (Sony S350), too. Nice player!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to engadget; they link to the english press release:
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/09/04...u-ray-players/



Thanks. Could you please post a screen shot. Does it place a black background or does it look similar to the original subs placed within the picture.


Wish to find out how PQ and AQ rate in comparison to Oppo and PS3.


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine

The original subs just move up (or down), there is no black background or anything like that.


I had a PS3 first, then a Sony S350 and now the Philips. PQ for Blu-ray was identical for me on all 3 players (watching on a scope screen with 2,80 meters width). DVD quality I don't care about, I only watch DVDs on a small-ish LCD TV because on the big screen they all look like crap...







(I even tried a Samsung 2500 player with HQV processor for DVDs; didn't make a difference to me).


The Philips has an audio "bug", though. Even if you choose "bitstream" in the menu, Dolby Digital and DTS tracks are not sent as bitstream but as decoded PCM tracks (audio is still fine though). TrueHD and DTS HD MA bitstreams are sent just fine. I guess Philips will correct this "bug" (which doesn't bother me at all) in a firmware upgrade.


----------



## syncguy

Thanks. I expect, the audio bug would be a problem if audio is fed via optical to an older amplifier.


----------



## DigitalKnight

Man I sure could use this feature!! I just tried to watch The Divinci Code on BR and it was sure hard to follow when I was able to read were the the top line of the subtitles which were few and far between!!!


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syncguy* /forum/post/17170278
> 
> 
> Thanks. I expect, the audio bug would be a problem if audio is fed via optical to an older amplifier.



AFAIK the bug just concerns audio via HDMI.


----------



## snorreh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PDB* /forum/post/17142103
> 
> 
> The 7300 definitely can with the latest firmware update



Interesting. Do you know if Philips also have added support for 21:9 aspect ratio on the 7300?


----------



## CAVX

The big question on my mind is how long before we see a 21:9 disc?


----------



## snorreh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/17264939
> 
> 
> The big question on my mind is how long before we see a 21:9 disc?



About all blu-ray discs that I have seen for sale have either 2.35:1 (21:9), 2.39:1 or 2.40:1 aspect ratio. Very few discs have an aspect ratio of 1.85:1 (16:9) or 4:3 that the 7300 offers. I know that both the 9100 and the upcoming 7500 and 9500 supports 21:9 aspect ratio, but it would be a great bargain if also the 7300 supported this.


I guess you mean a 2560x1080p disc? That would be awesome, but I don't think it is ever going to happen although that resolution is supported by the blu-ray spec as far as I know.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorreh* /forum/post/17265033
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you mean a 2560x1080p disc? That would be awesome, but I don't think it is ever going to happen although that resolution is supported by the blu-ray spec as far as I know.



Yes that is what I am referring to where right now a Blu-ray Disc (say a Scope title from 20th Century Fox) will state the Aspect Ratio as 2.40:1 and under than will be "16:9". I look forward to the day when that 16:9 is actually 21:9 for the Scope film. So yes, right now a BD is 1920 x 1080, and here is hoping (soon) we see discs with 2560 x 1080.


----------



## mainly

why would you want to watch a movie with subtitles in the first place??


----------



## Donhou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mainly* /forum/post/17271199
> 
> 
> why would you want to watch a movie with subtitles in the first place??



Did you watch Apocalypto or Passion Of The Christ without subtitles?


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mainly* /forum/post/17271199
> 
> 
> why would you want to watch a movie with subtitles in the first place??



Movies in English often have parts that are spoken in another language.


----------



## snorreh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mainly* /forum/post/17271199
> 
> 
> why would you want to watch a movie with subtitles in the first place??



I guess for the hard of hearing and for people in non-english speaking countries that might want to read the subtitles in their native language to be able to understand what is being said in the movie. Normally I can do perfectly without subtitles, but once in a while I see a movie in a another language that I don't know well (french, german, spanish, italian, greek, japanese, chineese, korean, etc.) and then I need the subtitles to be able to fully enjoy the movie. I also prefer subtitles over subbed movies that I find rather silly to be perfectly frank.


----------



## Peter Nielsen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorreh* /forum/post/17271389
> 
> 
> I also prefer subtitles over subbed movies that I find rather silly to be perfectly frank.



Dubbing is rather uncommon here in the US. However it's very common in Europe. In some eastern Europe countries like Poland it's rather funny where the dubbing often is done in a narrative form: The narrator tells what's going on in the movie and you can hear the original soundtrack (for instance English) in the background...


----------



## snorreh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter Nielsen* /forum/post/17271888
> 
> 
> Dubbing is rather uncommon here in the US. However it's very common in Europe. In some eastern Europe countries like Poland it's rather funny where the dubbing often is done in a narrative form: The narrator tells what's going on in the movie and you can hear the original soundtrack (for instance English) in the background...



Right, I meant dubbed movies of course as you cleverly figured out










Dubbing is rather common in Europe unfortunately, but not in my country (Norway) where subtitles are much more common. Moving the subtitles away from the black border area is thus a very nice feature to have and thus these players from Philips will be rather popular around here just because of this.


Does anyone know if the new firmware for the BDP7300 add support for 21:9 aspect ratio too?


----------



## Peter Nielsen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorreh* /forum/post/17272194
> 
> 
> Dubbing is rather common in Europe unfortunately, but not in my country (Norway) where subtitles are much more common.



Yes, the Scandinavian countries (Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden) and the Netherlands use subtitles. The rest of Europe dubs or narrates...


----------



## kurny

Don't forget Belgium, we also have subtitle, which I find alot beter then dubbed movies.


This player is a good solution for the subtitle problem, I hope some other brands will soon put this feature in their products, I don't really care much for the philips brand.


----------



## PDB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorreh* /forum/post/17272194
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the new firmware for the BDP7300 add support for 21:9 aspect ratio too?



Yes it does, see this pdf:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/b/b...12_fur_eng.pdf


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorreh* /forum/post/17272194
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the new firmware for the BDP7300 add support for 21:9 aspect ratio too?



It adds Subtitle Shift for 21:9, which is the only new feature for 21:9.


----------



## johnovox

Anyone know if the firmware upgrade will work to add subtitle shift to any of the US models?


----------



## mainly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/17271368
> 
> 
> Movies in English often have parts that are spoken in another language.





aahhh.


points taken


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mainly* /forum/post/17277834
> 
> 
> aahhh.
> 
> 
> points taken



Just check THIS LIST 


Personally I think STs should be in the active picture regardless of AR.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnovox* /forum/post/17275758
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the firmware upgrade will work to add subtitle shift to any of the US models?



It should be _possible_ to add this feature via a firmware update. However, no U.S. manufacturers seem interested in actually _doing_ it.


----------



## johnovox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17279696
> 
> 
> It should be _possible_ to add this feature via a firmware update. However, no U.S. manufacturers seem interested in actually _doing_ it.



That's my understanding too (something to do with violating the blu-ray license agreement), but I was wondering if the particular update for the Philips overseas players could actually work on a U.S. Philips model. I guess more of a technical question, but I think there would be demand for those old philips players if it could.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnovox* /forum/post/17280135
> 
> 
> That's my understanding too (something to do with violating the blu-ray license agreement), but I was wondering if the particular update for the Philips overseas players could actually work on a U.S. Philips model. I guess more of a technical question, but I think there would be demand for those old philips players if it could.



Philips has actually abandoned the North American market and sold their branding to Funai here. The "Philips" electronics released in this country are not the same as the "Philips" electronics released in Europe or elsewhere.


----------



## snorreh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter Nielsen* /forum/post/17274477
> 
> 
> Yes, the Scandinavian countries (Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden) and the Netherlands use subtitles. The rest of Europe dubs or narrates...



Ok, only TV shows & movies for small children are dubbed in the Scandinavian countries as far as I know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PDB* /forum/post/17274709
> 
> 
> Yes it does, see this pdf:
> 
> http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/b/b...12_fur_eng.pdf



Cool, thanks!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17274714
> 
> 
> It adds Subtitle Shift for 21:9, which is the only new feature for 21:9.



Right.


As I already got the Philips Cinema 21:9 TV, but missed a proper blu-ray player to enable 21:9 subtitles as needed this player is a real bargain because of this firmware upgrade. Thanks guys!










I took the plunge and bought the BDP7300 yesterday and I can confirm that the latest firmware upgrade indeed adds support for both Cinema 21:9 aspect ratio and subtitle shifting. I managed to get it region-free for DVDs as well thanks to this hack posted on the videohelp.com website. This player is also really fast in loading blu-ray discs and delivering a very crisp and smooth playback of movies. I have still not tested the MKV playback capability though, but in general I am very glad that I got this nice looking player. It also saved me a significant amount of money compared to what I would have to pay for the BDP9100 or the upcoming BDP7500 & BDP9500 players that were my more expensive alternatives. Thank you for the good tip guys!


----------



## NORLL

Bumping this thread;


Is there any news on non-Phillips Blu-ray players that support subtitle shift?


----------



## CAVX

This player supports it as it is a part of the 'cinema 21:9' system. Until more brands support this, I guess not.


----------



## dneilan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snorreh* /forum/post/17295305
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and bought the BDP7300 yesterday and I can confirm that the latest firmware upgrade indeed adds support for both Cinema 21:9 aspect ratio and subtitle shifting. I managed to get it region-free for DVDs as well thanks to this hack posted on the videohelp.com website. This player is also really fast in loading blu-ray discs and delivering a very crisp and smooth playback of movies. I have still not tested the MKV playback capability though, but in general I am very glad that I got this nice looking player. It also saved me a significant amount of money compared to what I would have to pay for the BDP9100 or the upcoming BDP7500 & BDP9500 players that were my more expensive alternatives. Thank you for the good tip guys!



So according to that Videohelp link, the code makes this player region free for Blu-Ray as well as DVD. Can anyone confirm this? If so, I may just have to track one of these down.


----------



## dlormans

I have the BDP3000, and the hack does work for DVD. But not for Blu-ray. We can only wish...


----------



## KramerTC

I ordered a BDP7300 from Hong Kong. I'll report when I get it.


I was going to purchase a BDP7310 from Amazon but after looking at the manuals online the 7310 has a SD card slot on the front (USB on the 7300) and 7.1 analog output on the back (5.1 on the 7300) so it's not exactly the same unit which means the overseas firmware is not likely to work.


----------



## mhdiab

I wonder if subtitles are handled differently in the US and that is part of the problem. One thing that would indicate this is that if you pick subtitles (english) on most movies the only option is the hearing-impared version. You know the one that includes _"knocking on door"_ etc.


If you choose subtitles for other languages then those are regular of what is being sad and often doesn't include everything you hear _"It is raining"_


----------



## PDB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17475086
> 
> 
> I ordered a BDP7300 from Hong Kong. I'll report when I get it.
> 
> 
> I was going to purchase a BDP7310 from Amazon but after looking at the manuals online the 7310 has a SD card slot on the front (USB on the 7300) and 7.1 analog output on the back (5.1 on the 7300) so it's not exactly the same unit which means the overseas firmware is not likely to work.



I was going to do this but could never confirm the voltage on the machine or whether I could replace the plug (likely 220v/50 British style plug). Very curious to hear your results.


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PDB* /forum/post/17476324
> 
> 
> I was going to do this but could never confirm the voltage on the machine or whether I could replace the plug (likely 220v/50 British style plug). Very curious to hear your results.



Won't know until it's here. The manual indicates 110-240 for Asia, but the website for Philips HK has the power at 220-240. Worst case, a wallwart voltage transformer should take care of it. Plug adapters are available at Radio Shack as well.


----------



## KramerTC

And subtitle shifting works!!!


I am so happy. Finally I can finish my 2.35:1 screen room!


The player (BDP7300/98), imported from Hong Kong takes 110-220 volts. It comes with a detachable power cord (three prong, european style). It uses a c7/c8 (figure 8 connector) plug on the player side. Your garden variety low voltage cord. Luckily I had one laying around.


Applying the firmware was quick and very easy. After the firmware I had the 21:9 option under TV Display and pressing the subtitle button on the remote gives the option to shift subtitles up/down!


Tried a few titles and subtitle shifting worked flawlessly on all of them. You can move them up almost to the middle of the image. Or you can move them down to the very edge of the black bar.


The player is fast! 17 secs from power on to player ready. Iron man loaded pretty fast.


As has been mentioned before the player has a small audio glitch: Dolby True HD and DTS MA are decoded internally by the player and sent as PCM instead of bitstream (even if you selected bitstreaming in the audio set up).

Hardly a big deal since I can't tell the difference between internally decoding on the player or on the receiver.


Thanks, OP!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17504353
> 
> 
> The player (BDP7300/98), imported from Hong Kong takes 110-220 volts.



Can it play all Region A and Region 1 discs?


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17504426
> 
> 
> Can it play all Region A and Region 1 discs?



Yes!


North America and Hong Kong are in the same Blu-ray region.


This player is supposed to be region free for DVDs (don't have a non-region 1 DVD to test this out at the moment). I don't know if the remote control hack works on this player to make it region free for Blu-rays (plus, I don't have a non-region A Bluray to test).


If anyone wants to send me his/her non-region A bluray I'd be glad to try it out with the remote control hack. I'll return the disk promptly.


Edit: I just tried the Gladiator Extended Edition (std DVD). This one is region coded (according to the small print) and it's playing fine.


----------



## dneilan1

This is great news! Do you mind sharing where you were able to import this from HK? I am only finding a few in Europe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KramerTC

Please google "hivizone hk" and you'll see the shop where I got mine. I know about them from almost buying a projector from them a few years ago when there was a big price disparity overseas for a projector I was interested in.


The BDP7300 is not listed on their website. I emailed them. I have no affiliation with them and while my experience was very good please proceed with caution. Any warranty claims...you'll probably have to contact Philips Hong Kong.


I chose a HK player over one of the European models because I didn't want to depend on a remote control hack to be able to play my Blurays. Over at AVForums I saw one thread where the remote control region hack is a hit or miss thing.


----------



## elmalloc

Website blocked.


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/17507350
> 
> 
> Website blocked.



Do you mean blocked here at AVS? Yes, for some reason the url is blocked. That's why I posted the google search.


----------



## Josh Z

For what it's worth, about 5 years ago I wrote an article about the (now-defunct) EVD and HVD Chinese disc formats. HiViZone was able to get me players for both formats and ship to the US. Their service at the time was very good. Haven't used them recently, however.


Thanks for the tip on this, Kramer. The audio part does concern me, though. Are you sure that the player will decode the full TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats, or does it just extract the backwards-compatible DD & DTS streams?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17507344
> 
> 
> The BDP7300 is not listed on their website. I emailed them.



Do you happen to know if they also sell the cheaper BDP3000?


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17508913
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, about 5 years ago I wrote an article about the (now-defunct) EVD and HVD Chinese disc formats. HiViZone was able to get me players for both formats and ship to the US. Their service at the time was very good. Haven't used them recently, however.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on this, Kramer. The audio part does concern me, though. Are you sure that the player will decode the full TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats, or does it just extract the backwards-compatible DD & DTS streams?



Hi Josh,


I take back what I said about the audio/PCM bug. Under HDMI audio I had it set to "auto". If that's the setting it decodes TrueHD and DTS-MA internally and outputs as PCM. By setting HDMI audio to "bitstream" it does bitstream. Right now the 7300 is connected to a Pioneer SC-05 and using Appaloosa (Dolby TrueHD) and Kingdom of Heaven (DTS-MA) I can verify that the SC-05 is displaying "DD TrueHD" and "DTS-HD MSTR" respectively.


Furthermore, I also switched back to "auto" HDMI audio just to verify that it was internally decoding the proper hi rez audio track and I can hear a difference (slight! I don't have golden ears) when switching between True HD and Dolby Digital on Appaloosa.


On a side note... at the risk of sounding repetitive, this player is fast. I was comparing the above audio test to my Oppo 83 and the load speed is the same or close enough that I didn't notice any slowness on the part of the Philips. And while we are at it, if Philips can work out the subtitle shifting why can't Oppo? After all, Philips is this mass market manufacturer while Oppo is a specialized outfit, right?!


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17509623
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know if they also sell the cheaper BDP3000?



I didn't think of it... Comparing both models at the Philips HK site the only obvious difference I can see is the 5.1 audio analog output on the 7300 while the 3000 only sports stereo out. If the 3000 has the same chip internally and is as fast as the 7300, and you're going to use HDMI only, then it may be the one to get! The firmware for the 3000 also adds 21:9/subtitle shifting.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17510259
> 
> 
> And while we are at it, if Philips can work out the subtitle shifting why can't Oppo? After all, Philips is this mass market manufacturer while Oppo is a specialized outfit, right?!



Philips had a vested interest in getting this subtitle issue fixed so that their players can be used with the new 21:9 TV they're selling in Europe. As such, they must have had their best programmers hack at this until they solved it.


Oppo has responded that they'll look into it, but I wouldn't expect it to be nearly the same priority for them. And when they run into obstacles, they're not likely to have the same development resources at their disposal.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17504353
> 
> 
> Applying the firmware was quick and very easy. After the firmware I had the 21:9 option under TV Display and pressing the subtitle button on the remote gives the option to shift subtitles up/down!



Kramer, where did you get the firmware? Is this an official firmware update from Philips in HK, is it a European firmware (which I would assume would reset the player for Region B), or is it a hack?


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17515225
> 
> 
> Kramer, where did you get the firmware? Is this an official firmware update from Philips in HK, is it a European firmware (which I would assume would reset the player for Region B), or is it a hack?



It is an official/legitimate firmware from Philips HK; from the instructions I can tell it is the same firmware as posted earlier but for the HK player instead of the European players. You would not want to apply the European firmware because if it worked it would presumably change the region to region B.


The hack discussed earlier comes from videohelp...I don't have a link but its posted on this thread. That hack (which may or may not work) has nothing to do with 21:9/subtitle shifting; it is for making the player region free.


From my searches the European (or is it UK only? I don't know) 7300's have a 2 digit code after the model: BDP7300/05 and BDP7300/12...you don't want those as they are region B and you'd depend on the remote control hack to be able to play our region A blurays.


The HK one is BDP7300/98 and being that North America and HK are on the same Bluray region A we are good to go. I don't have a non-region A bluray so I can't tell if the remote control hack would make my player region free or not for Bluray. _*I have not applied the remote control hack.*_


I do know now that my BDP7300/98 is region free for DVDs. I had forgotten that I imported Fearless (with Jet Li) some 3/4 years ago. It is DVD region 3 and I had to rip it to a DVD-R to play it on my standalones. I can play the original region 3 Fearless just fine. I can also play all my regular region 1 DVDs.


From the Philips site, www.philips.com , change to at the right hand corner to "Hong Kong/English"..., then consumer products, sound and vision, bluray players...


or here's the direct link to the br players at philips hk:
http://www.consumer.philips.com/c/bl...ONSUMER%3Dtrue 


Another interesting tidbit...the 7300 box is printed in English. The player right out of the box (mine was unopened) defaulted to menus in English. So other than needing a figure 8 power cord (which I already had) I was all set.


----------



## Josh Z

Thanks for all the info, Kramer. Sounds great!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17515590
> 
> 
> Another interesting tidbit...the 7300 box is printed in English. The player right out of the box (mine was unopened) defaulted to menus in English.



There are a great many English speakers in Hong Kong (a result of British colonization). So that isn't surprising.


----------



## KramerTC

My pleasure. Glad to contribute something to the forum for once.


----------



## dneilan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17507344
> 
> 
> Please google "hivizone hk" and you'll see the shop where I got mine. I know about them from almost buying a projector from them a few years ago when there was a big price disparity overseas for a projector I was interested in.
> 
> 
> The BDP7300 is not listed on their website. I emailed them. I have no affiliation with them and while my experience was very good please proceed with caution. Any warranty claims...you'll probably have to contact Philips Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> I chose a HK player over one of the European models because I didn't want to depend on a remote control hack to be able to play my Blurays. Over at AVForums I saw one thread where the remote control region hack is a hit or miss thing.



Awesome! Thanks for the info. Just placed my order. Very excited to have the subtitle issue solved on my CIH set-up once and for all. Bonus that the player is so fast.


----------



## KramerTC

I thought I'd give an update... tonight Independence Day would not play on the Philips 7300. It would get as far as giving me the display message telling me that resume playback is not possible on bd-j titles (it gives this standard message for java titles). Tried it a couple of times but no luck. I waited several minutes.


So I decided to apply the remote control hack from videohelp:

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdhacks/ph...bdp-7300/10284 


and...Independence Day played fine. I don't know what to make of this but I thought I'd pass it along.


Sorry if this is turning into an owner's thread which isn't what this forum is for but there maybe others that have ordered this player for the subtitle shifting function.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17548377
> 
> 
> I thought I'd give an update... tonight Independence Day would not play on the Philips 7300.



Independence Day is a Region A Blu-ray, correct? And it would not play on a Region A player (BDP7300/98) until you made the player Region-Free? That's very strange.


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17548454
> 
> 
> Independence Day is a Region A Blu-ray, correct? And it would not play on a Region A player (BDP7300/98) until you made the player Region-Free? That's very strange.



Yes, strange indeed.


It's as if the player wasn't region A until I applied the remote hack. So that would mean that all the other blurays I played before were in fact region free (Appaloosa, Kingdom of Heaven, Ironman...and a couple of others I can't remember).


Edit: I should clarify that all the bluray discs mentioned were bought in the US at either Best Buy or Amazon.


I'm looking at the back of the ID4 cover and can't find anything regarding it's region coding.


Maybe it was all a glitch of the operator kind.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17549495
> 
> 
> So that would mean that all the other blurays I played before were in fact region free (Appaloosa, Kingdom of Heaven, Ironman...and a couple of others I can't remember).



According to regionfreemovies.com and blurayregioncodes.com , Appaloosa and Iron Man are Region-Free, whereas Independence Day and Kingdom of Heaven are Region-Locked to Region A. You were able to play Kingdom of Heaven before the hack, so maybe the ID4 issue is not related to the region coding.


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17551945
> 
> 
> According to regionfreemovies.com and blurayregioncodes.com , Appaloosa and Iron Man are Region-Free, whereas Independence Day and Kingdom of Heaven are Region-Locked to Region A. You were able to play Kingdom of Heaven before the hack, so maybe the ID4 issue is not related to the region coding.



How strange! Thanks for checking on the region codes of the movies. I'll know to check on those links the next time. The small print on the back cover isn't always accurate.


----------



## dneilan1

Received my BDP7300/98 from hivizone yesterday. Great company to deal with and very fast delivery. I can confirm that this works flawlessly for subtitle shifting. Watched Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon last night and it was so nice to not have to worry about the subtitles! The player is indeed very fast, also and compares favorably with my Oppo BDP-83.


Thanks KramerTC for being the guinea pig and for all the info. Very thrilled with this machine this far.


----------



## KramerTC

Great to hear!


While you are at it try some DVDs. This is a very fine player; it's upconversion is comparable to the Oppo and the Reon-equiped Samsung 2550.


I'm a little surprised that the CIH forum isn't more interested. This is a simple, out-of-the-box solution to the subtitle problem for CIH users yet this is hardly generating any interest. I guess the demand is even lower than I thought.


----------



## Josh Z

Mine is scheduled for delivery this Friday. I think this may actually be the most exciting HT purchase I've made all year.










I'll be sure to test the region code issue before I apply the firmware. I have a few discs that I know to be locked to Region A.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17554235
> 
> 
> I'm a little surprised that the CIH forum isn't more interested. This is a simple, out-of-the-box solution to the subtitle problem for CIH users yet this is hardly generating any interest. I guess the demand is even lower than I thought.



I waited 3 years before going CIH - mostly due to reading about the subtitle dilemma. However - I've found that the subtitle issue was blown way out of proportion. I've watched 345 movies since going CIH - and only 4-5 films have had subtitles in the black bars (20 Days Of Night, The International, Gran Torino, Patton). On another note; I don't watch many foreign films, and those that I do watch are usually dubbed - so this may have a lot to do with it)


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17556858
> 
> 
> Mine is scheduled for delivery this Friday. I think this may actually be the most exciting HT purchase I've made all year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll be sure to test the region code issue before I apply the firmware.* I have a few discs that I know to be locked to Region A.



I think you meant the remote control hack. The firmware is for 21:9 and subtitle shifting. Please let us know how you make out with trying out your region A blurays. If you can get a hold of ID4 it'd be great. I'm still scratching my head about it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17558673
> 
> 
> I waited 3 years before going CIH - mostly due to reading about the subtitle dilemma. However - I've found that the subtitle issue was blown way out of proportion. I've watched 345 movies since going CIH - and only 4-5 films have had subtitles in the black bars (20 Days Of Night, The International, Gran Torino, Patton). On another note; I don't watch many foreign films, and those that I do watch are usually dubbed - so this may have a lot to do with it)



English isn't my native language. No matter how hard I've worked at improving my English when it comes to watching DVDs and Blurays I end up turning on subtitltes almost 100% of the time. There's some nuances in the dialogue that I can't discern and I feel like I'm missing out.


I have noticed that more and more subtitles are being coded for displaying in the image. I haven't kept track but it feels to me that about a third of the movies I watch have the subtitles on the black bar.


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17556858
> 
> 
> Mine is scheduled for delivery this Friday. I think this may actually be the most exciting HT purchase I've made all year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to test the region code issue before I apply the firmware. I have a few discs that I know to be locked to Region A.



Please tell us your results, Josh!


There is very conflicting information floating around the web on whether or not the remote control hack makes the player region code free for BDs as well. Although it seems almost too good to be true...


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17510380
> 
> 
> The firmware for the 3000 also adds 21:9/subtitle shifting.



I received the BDP3000 from Hivizone yesterday. It already has the 21:9/Subtitle Shift out of the box, maybe because it was released after the BDP7300, so I don't have to upgrade the firmware, although there might be other reasons to upgrade it. Hivizone included a free power plug adapter upon request, by the way.


----------



## Josh Z

Player just arrived. Very fast shipping from Hivizone.


I hope to test it out this weekend, but I forgot all about the power cord/adaptor issue. I think I should have a spare cord at home. Hopefully it will be compatible.


----------



## eRob

edit

-n/m, answered my own question by reading a little more


I'll be looking into getting this unit, sounds pretty good.


----------



## nowandthen

The BD7300 is a "5.1 player". Is that because it only has connections on the back for 5.1 audio? If I connect via optical/digital will I get 7.1 sound from my 7.1 capable pre-amp?


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowandthen* /forum/post/17574799
> 
> 
> The BD7300 is a "5.1 player". Is that because it only has connections on the back for 5.1 audio? If I connect via optical/digital will I get 7.1 sound from my 7.1 capable pre-amp?



5.1 for rca analog. It also has coax and optical.


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17570442
> 
> 
> I received the BDP3000 from Hivizone yesterday. It already has the 21:9/Subtitle Shift out of the box, maybe because it was released after the BDP7300, so I don't have to upgrade the firmware, although there might be other reasons to upgrade it. Hivizone included a free power plug adapter upon request, by the way.



Erik, I just checked the philips hk site and the 21:9 firmware for your BDP3000 is dated Oct 26 (Sept 3 for the BDP7300). Is the 3000 model that new? If not they must have applied it for you.


----------



## nowandthen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17574841
> 
> 
> 5.1 for rca analog. It also has coax and optical.



Thanks Kramer, but I'm still confused.


If I connect via HDMI or optical or coaxial will I get 7.1 sound (assuming Blu-ray/DVD is 7.1?)


Is the 5.1 only for internal analog decoding? Can it still output 7.1 via the other means?


Thanks!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KramerTC* /forum/post/17574893
> 
> 
> Erik, I just checked the philips hk site and the 21:9 firmware for your BDP3000 is dated Oct 26 (Sept 3 for the BDP7300). Is the 3000 model that new? If not they must have applied it for you.



My BDP3000 says "Mainboard:936.4" under Version Info, which is presumably the firmware version, whereas the one on the web site is 941.4. According to some reports, the BDP3000 was released in early August. The original manual that came with the player mentions 21:9/Subtitle Shift.


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowandthen* /forum/post/17574934
> 
> 
> Thanks Kramer, but I'm still confused.
> 
> 
> If I connect via HDMI or optical or coaxial will I get 7.1 sound (assuming Blu-ray/DVD is 7.1?)
> 
> 
> Is the 5.1 only for internal analog decoding? Can it still output 7.1 via the other means?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm sorry I wasn't more clear.


Yes, the 5.1 is for internal decoding and analog output. It can still output sound digitally via the other means.


You will get the older Dolby Digital and DTS via optical and coaxial (5.1 or 6.1. I don't know if there's any 7.1 available on the older audio formats). Via HDMI and 5.1 you will also get the new audio formats (Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MA) along with uncompressed PCM.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17572077
> 
> 
> I hope to test it out this weekend, but I forgot all about the power cord/adaptor issue. I think I should have a spare cord at home. Hopefully it will be compatible.



What do you know, there was an adaptor right in the box. Hivizone must have threw it in on their own when they saw the US shipping address. Great service!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17577233
> 
> 
> What do you know, there was an adaptor right in the box. Hivizone must have threw it in on their own when they saw the US shipping address. Great service!



My adapter was in the box as well. I assume that Hivizone put it there, even though the box appeared to be factory-sealed.


----------



## KramerTC

Meh, mine came with no such adaptor.


----------



## nowandthen

Thanks for clarifying Kramer. Not going to use analog outs, will use digital. Add shipping and paypal fee From Hivizoneand the price starts getting up there!










Someone in an earlier post referred to the 7310 from Amazon. Different connector on front so it may be different software wise, then again maybe not. Anyone think it's worth a shot to see if the software update will work on that machine? Can always return it to Amazon if it doesn't work.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowandthen* /forum/post/17581367
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying Kramer. Not going to use analog outs, will use digital. Add shipping and paypal fee From Hivizoneand the price starts getting up there!



The BDP3000 lacks 5.1 analog outs and costs $45 less than the BDP7300.


----------



## KramerTC

As Erik has pointed out if you're sure you're not going to need the 5.1 analog output then the 3000 is a better buy. The 7310 was $250 when I ordered my 7300. For an extra $80 the 7300 was worth it for me because I new for sure that the subtitle shifting would work. Since then the 7310 has come down a bit in price. If you get it let us know how you make out.


----------



## nowandthen

I just ordered the BDP7310/F7. Hopefully the firmware will work on this model. I'll let you know. I expect at least 5-7 days before I recieve it. I always use the free shipping method.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17575289
> 
> 
> My BDP3000 says "Mainboard:936.4" under Version Info, which is presumably the firmware version, whereas the one on the web site is 941.4.



Just to follow up, I have upgraded the firmware to 941.4. After the upgrade, the BDP3000 is still region-free for DVD playback.


Unfortunately, 941.4 does not correct the 1080p24 issue. The BDP3000 produces 1080p24.000 output instead of 1080p23.976 output. As a result, the video stutters once every 42 seconds, since almost all Blu-ray discs are authored for 1080p23.976. The stutter also happens when the player upconverts a DVD to 1080p24. I have contacted Philips about this issue, and I was told that they are researching it.


----------



## dlormans

Eric, you are a genius! I was wondering if it was just me noticing the stutter. I hope Philips get this sorted soon.


----------



## Erik Garci

A new thread has been started for the BDP7300.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1200552


----------



## coolscan

Phillips BDP 9500 has started to arrive in the shops;
philips bdp9500 flagship player pdf. 



> Quote:
> More on the; Marvell 88DE2750 Second-Generation *Qdeo* Digital Video Processing Solution chip (Kyoto-G2) (pdf.)
> 
> *PRODUCT OVERVIEW*
> 
> The Marvell® 88DE2750 is a new video format converter with second-generation award-winning Qdeo™ video processing.
> 
> The 88DE2750 converts any high-deﬁnition (HD) or standard-deﬁnition (SD) digital video input, or PC graphics input, into the highest quality output, up to Quad-HD (4K x 2K @ 24p).
> 
> 
> The 88DE2750 features a complete suite of advanced video processing technologies, delivering quiet and natural video free of noise and artifacts, for a truly immersive viewing experience.
> 
> The second-generation Qdeo video processing includes enhancements to the entire suite of video technologies and introduces an innovative new technology called Qdeo True Color – a unique solution for using the full dynamic range of 10-bit and 12-bit displays.
> 
> The use of 65nm technology provides industry leading performance at very low cost.
> 
> *INPUTS*
> 
> • Video resolutions up to 1080p60
> 
> • Graphics resolutions up to 1600×1200 at 60Hz
> 
> *OUTPUTS*
> 
> • Conﬁgurable primary HD or SD output port with 10-bit or 12-bit per channel YCbCr/RGB 4:4:4 for true “deep color” support.


----------



## KramerTC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolscan* /forum/post/17628888
> 
> 
> Phillips BDP 9500 has started to arrive in the shops;
> philips bdp9500 flagship player pdf.



Thanks for posting the link. I really like that subtitle shift is advertised on the marketing pdf.


----------



## levy07

Any pricing on the 9500 yet? Where can it be purchased?


----------

